# standard r33 gtr front and rear seats



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

pm me if selling please.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

R33 GTR Full interior
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=565459&share_type=t


----------

